# Vomited after a turkey neck



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

I have read members discussing their dogs vomiting up pieces of their meal before, so I am not sure if I am looking for advice or reassurance.

Kai has eaten thawed turkey necks a dozen times prior with no problems. This evening, she had another. However, this time she vomited it up shortly after finishing it. The neck was well chewed with no large pieces and no blood or any other unusual colors. I’m feeling a bit hesitant about offering another (not today, but perhaps next week). Did she eat too fast? Or did this particular neck just not sit right? Am I ok to give her another?
I am not used to seeing her vomit beyond the occasional bile.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Wunderwhy6 said:


> Kai has eaten thawed turkey necks a dozen times prior with no problems.


I think that. there is your answer 

She has eaten them in the past, then the one time that she was sick, you begin to doubt whether it is safe for her. There are a number of reasons why she may have vomited the turkey neck, and it may not have been caused by the neck itself. '

Let her enjoy them, unless she continues to vomit them.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

I find when they eat them too quick and don't chew all the bits up well that happens. I freeze my necks and service 3/4 Defrosted after the same issues. Sometimes they swallow larger pieces and that happens. When it's still frozenish they have to chew more and the more they chew the less likely the stomach upsets


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Don't worry about it though try 3/4th defrosted and if you have problems. Try serving it after the main meal so they are less hungry and take their time more. Or do both. Raw is the way to go don't doubt yourself. You made an informed decision when you decided to start feeding it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Meh... sometimes they barf.
Now, if she does that every time, then I would rethink them.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Did she eat the neck on an empty stomach? Does she normally eat raw or kibble?


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

I would make a mental note of it and be watchful the next few days. It’s probably nothing but at the same time it’s a bit strange she is throwing up despite not having issues. My cat used to be on a raw diet and over time she started having issues with it.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you all for your responses. I am feeling far less nervous over what was, so far, only an isolated incident. Kai is no worse for wear. I’m fact she’s is quite the opposite and has decided that the spot wear she vomited makes a great rolling area (despite the vomit having been cleaned up). 
She typically gets them on an empty stomach. I used to do partially frozen but am concerned about tooth wear so I’ve moved to thawed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rolf sometimes gets one turkey neck only meals, with no issues. I always feed thawed.
Don’t stress over the occasional upchuck. There can be so many reasons, from eating too fast to swallowing an oddly-shaped chunk.
I’m surprised Kai didn’t try and eat what he barfed. 

Now, if he ends up throwing up almost daily, drooling, licking the floor, eating grass, and not wanting to eat his raw, like Hans did, then I would reevaluate what he’s eating.


----------

